# How do I keep raccoons out of my feeders?



## CoreyL16 (Mar 2, 2014)

I had raccoons all in my trough feeder and no deer. how do I keep them away?


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 2, 2014)

Live trap beside feeder with sardines.


----------



## Geeman (Mar 2, 2014)

Find you some coon hunters in your area and let them clean them out for you!


----------



## Jubal (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## adam27 (Mar 2, 2014)

I have found that when I removed corn from the feed and just used protein feed that the raccoons quit coming to the feeder.


----------



## CoreyL16 (Mar 3, 2014)

thanks adam27 I'll give that a try


----------



## kc65 (Mar 3, 2014)

boss buck feeders....


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Mar 3, 2014)

adam27 said:


> I have found that when I removed corn from the feed and just used protein feed that the raccoons quit coming to the feeder.



That did not work for me.  I have quit trying to feed deer because I was getting pictures of 8-12 racoons at a time eating all the food out of my trough feeder.  I have learned to HATE racoons.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Mar 3, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Live trap beside feeder with sardines.



You talking about something like the "Havahart" traps?

Wouldn't that still require a trappers license?


----------



## Allen Waters (Mar 5, 2014)

go to hardware store and buy some truss nailers....attach them backwards to your legs of your trough feeder. the sharp points will hurt their wittle feets and they wont climb up.
These are used to hold roofing trusses together.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Mar 5, 2014)

Allen Waters said:


> go to hardware store and buy some truss nailers....attach them backwards to your legs of your trough feeder. the sharp points will hurt their wittle feets and they wont climb up.
> These are used to hold roofing trusses together.



Interesting idea.  I'm afraid my trough is low enough that they can climb or jump into it without climbing the legs though.

I've got a gravity feeder (from Redneck Blinds) and they climb that thing like crazy.  They told me to put a piece of pvc over the T post and put vaseline on it but that didn't work either.  I'm going to try to put a "cone" around the pvc and see if that will keep them off, but I would rather use the trough feeder as it holds more and the deer seem to like it better.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 5, 2014)

Duh-Okay-so here it is....I see no way to keep a raccoon out of a open trough feeder other than to put up a sign saying something to the effect: 
 "No Raccoon's-Deer Only" 

 "Violators Will Be Skinned "!  

That should keep them away !!!


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Mar 5, 2014)

*Coon Trap*

I've got some "dog proof" traps that I'm going to try around my trough next time I'm going to be in camp for a day or two. It catches them by the toes but hole is not big enough for a dog's foot. You bait them with marshmellows. Bought them from Amazon.com.


----------



## pltspreader (Mar 5, 2014)

wish you were closer id come down and get rid of everyone i could


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Mar 5, 2014)

Get some carpet tack strip and nail it all around the trough! Exen where they can jump on it!


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Mar 5, 2014)

MIKE RAINEY said:


> Get some carpet tack strip and nail it all around the trough! Exen where they can jump on it!



That is worth a try.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 5, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Live trap beside feeder with sardines.



You will catch a few, but the rest will learn & avoid your traps.



adam27 said:


> I have found that when I removed corn from the feed and just used protein feed that the raccoons quit coming to the feeder.



Not sure what kind of feed you chose; but in my research, raccoons will eat ANYTHING that is digestible to a deer, & will sit in trough feeders & growl at deer (I have photos), & back the deer off. 



kc65 said:


> boss buck feeders....



Bought 'em, deployed 'em: primary use was from coons & hogs. They dominated my boss buck feeders, & deer avoided them. Five counties, every conceivable location. I was sorely disappointed, believe me.



Allen Waters said:


> go to hardware store and buy some truss nailers....attach them backwards to your legs of your trough feeder. the sharp points will hurt their wittle feets and they wont climb up.
> These are used to hold roofing trusses together.



I have used those on your property: coons still climb in the feeders; no reduction in usage, spike strips will have blood & coon hair all over them, pics of five of them in a trough at one time. 



Hunt&Fish said:


> I've got some "dog proof" traps that I'm going to try around my trough next time I'm going to be in camp for a day or two. It catches them by the toes but hole is not big enough for a dog's foot. You bait them with marshmellows. Bought them from Amazon.com.



You will catch one or two; but when the group sees that guy in the trap, they are smart enough not to fall for it next time...it's fascinating, & frustrating.

I have come to conclude, from many years of study, that the way to keep hogs away is a 4 foot page-wire fence, & to keep coons out, you need to set up a 3-4 ft electric fence, with no ability to tap trees to avoid it, in order to keep it "coon-free".


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Mar 5, 2014)

Forest Grump said:


> I have come to conclude, from many years of study, that the way to keep hogs away is a 4 foot page-wire fence, & to keep coons out, you need to set up a 3-4 ft electric fence, with no ability to tap trees to avoid it, in order to keep it "coon-free".



What about a gravity feeder on a T-Post with a "predator guard" (metal cone sloping toward the ground on the outside) on it?  Do you think that will work?  If it doesn't then I guess I could wrap the post in concertina wire.


----------



## BigCats (Mar 6, 2014)

A trap and a honey bun relocate them10 plus miles away


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hunt&Fish said:


> I've got some "dog proof" traps that I'm going to try around my trough next time I'm going to be in camp for a day or two. It catches them by the toes but hole is not big enough for a dog's foot. You bait them with marshmellows. Bought them from Amazon.com.



These work good the little Griz traps and yes use marshmallows and even put some peanut butter on some of the marshmallows. We used these at a feeder and caught 8 or ten coons did not have a problem with the coons learning from seeing there buddies caught.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 6, 2014)

Remove the feeder.


----------



## livetohunt (Mar 6, 2014)

Good luck. I couldn't keep them out of my troughs and finally stopped filling the troughs with protein pellets. I caught about 10 or so, and it didn't even make a difference at all..


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Mar 6, 2014)

*It works!*



HuntinDawg89 said:


> That is worth a try.  Thanks for the tip.



We had to do it to ours! We keep our feeders high enough to keep the hogs out. The tack strip works on the legs, and around the lower edge of the trough, because a coon will use his back legs to claw up.


----------

